# First Snow here 1/Dec/06



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

With about an inch of ice underneath!! 
Am interested to see your First Snow!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/DecFirstSnow001Small.jpg">


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Dean,

Nice pics! I'm not interested in seeing pics of (or getting) our first snow!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I hate to say it Dean as I'm in new York as you know and its in the 60's today and our situations should be entirely reversed. Its December 1st and I watched people jogging in shorts with tee shirts today. 
Its supposed to change drastically overnight and give me and my neighbors a taste of reality.
Harry


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

How often does it snow per season for you Dean? seems like a rare occurance?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *How often does it snow per season for you Dean? seems like a rare occurance? *


Indeed it is! (one of the reasons I retired here from Alaska).
To answer your question Joe, about 2 to 4 times per season with perhaps what you see in the pic and normally not until late Jan through Feb/Mar....started me to think about adding this attachment to my Go-Faster!!  

After plowing my driveway and the neighbors + a mile of our Drive with my FEL it got real tiresome real quick!! Just never had a reason for a blade here till now!! 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/snowblade.jpg">


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Dean.
Still no signs of our first real snow storm which is very odd for this time of year...just light dustings back in October.

Temps as of now 39.5F,winds 19 to 32 mph,highest gust 42mph...ooohhh Iam not looking forward to all the limbs and branch that have fallen over night on the lawn etc..


----------

